# Ruca the Black GSD from South FL



## DiGitALGoLD (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi everyone, 


My name is Michael and I wanted to introduce the community to my first dog Ruca. She's a 5 month old black GSD that I got from a local breeder. Although I never realized that owning and caring for a GSD would be so much work, she's the love of my life and I couldn't imagine it any other way from now on.

I'm not sure that Ruca enjoys the camera and flashing lights as much as her sister Aioki, my girlfriend's cat. 

Thanks for looking


----------



## koda girl (Feb 15, 2010)

Welcome Michael. Ruca is a beauty for sure.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Beautiful young female.
Congrats & welcome!
*Nice photography too!*


----------



## DiGitALGoLD (Aug 22, 2011)

koda girl said:


> Welcome Michael. Ruca is a beauty for sure.




Thanks Danielle! Koda is a beautiful girl too  I'm so jealous of her pics in snow. I would love to see Rucca in the snow.


----------



## cowgirlup_22 (May 11, 2011)

Awww she is stunning!  Love her name too :wub:


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Great name... I was actually really close to naming Lucy, Ruca. 

Welcome to the board.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Welcome to you Michael and your beautiful girl Ruca!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a pretty girl! Gsds do take 'dog' to a whole other level, but as you say- they're worth it


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> Beautiful young female.
> Congrats & welcome!
> *Nice photography too!*


 
I second what Robin said!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

lovely girl! love those nice tight front feet!!! GREAT photos too! Black dogs are hard to get good photos of!

Lee


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

She is absolutely gorgeous! Congrats and welcome!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

She is beautiful. Welcome to the board.


----------



## DiGitALGoLD (Aug 22, 2011)

Ruca and I wanted to thank everyone for the warm welcome! Such a great community of people and beautiful GS dogs


----------



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> I second what Robin said!


Definitely


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

VERY PRETTY!!!!! Love them BGSDs.... :wub:


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi from Penny the black gsd of N Fla, hehe. What part of S Fla are you from??


----------



## DiGitALGoLD (Aug 22, 2011)

natalie559 said:


> Hi from Penny the black gsd of N Fla, hehe. What part of S Fla are you from??


Penny is such a beautiful girl. I checked out your gallery. I'm all over South Florida from West Palm to South Miami but currently living in Boynton Beach. I was trying to find a "local" section of the forum to see if there were any events and opportunities to meet up. Anything you know of?


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi and welcome to you and your beautiful girl Ruca! She's got a beautiful, shiny coat. I love to see the shine on a black shepherd.


----------



## LaceyBug (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello from a fellow Floridian, Ruca is a beauty! Welcome to you both.


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

Nice pup- just purchased a black male pup from Drache Feld in Kentucky- I am from Vero Beach Fla.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:welcome: She's beautiful!


----------

